# Pigeons in my balcony (update)



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi my friends !
(update)
Recall when I asked for help with 2 new pigeons making a nest?
When I went outsite to my balcony, the hen already put the egg, and I just couldn't took it out,I left the egg there .
Well yesterday night and today rained , and the nest and the eggs were wet , even the hen was wet and it was risky but I put the nest in a better spot , the hen didn't flight away , she waited until I finished moving the eggs and nest , and came back to seat again , poor pigeons I hope the eggs are fine! 
I'm feeding them wild dove seeds and penuts , the only scare is the male he flight away and call the hen and she come back to seat  
Well I let you know what happend next soon....
By the way miracle is doing fine, still not eating by himself  (working on it) 
bye


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 

You moved the nest and eggs and the pigeons didn't mind? That is something, usually they won't accept it if it's been moved. I hope the eggs are ok too but time will tell.

Thanks for the update on Miracle, keep trying, eventually he will start to eat on his own and before you get too many grey hairs


----------

